# Snowboarding and Skateboarding



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

It looks possible to me, too. Perhaps the main difference would be the response of the ice whenever the people are stepping on it and the response of the ground for skateboarding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah but i just realized after thinking about it before i went to sleep one night, that only a couple tricks are allowed on the snowboard. Its just how its created, theres no wheels on a snowboard. So tricks are set aside for the snowboard, and same goes for the skateboard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, of course there is difference, JT coz a snowboard is different from a skateboar d but there are many things similar with the two other than their being boards


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah, but i wonder if it was based off one another. What came first the skateboard or snowboard? Skateboard right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Seems to me that it's the skateboards as the skateboards are more popular than the snowboards... and to make it sure, gotta have to google it up


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I would say the skateboard came first. I personally know a lot of people that started out skating and moved on to boarding later. I know that some of them even go back to skating during the summer when boarding is not possible in the area that we live.


justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

the skateboard definetly came first!

or maybe some guy practiced skiing on only one ski...and liked it...
hahhaa:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

skateboarding came first by a long way. the first skateboards were manufactured in 1965. they were originally invented because the surfers of the west coast couldnt go surfing some days, and still wanted to be on a board, so they became "sidewalk surfers" and put roller skates on the bottom of plywood. snowboarding began in around the same time in a sense, because Sherman Poppin invented something called a snurfer, which was just a board with an upturned nose and a rope attatched to the front. the first actual snowboard with bindings came with a man named Tim Burton, you may know the last name pretty well(BURTON SNOWBOARDS OF COURSE). He started producing snowboards around 1980. and theres a brief history of snowboarding and skateboarding!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

try a kick flip on a snowboard


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

TravisR said:


> try a kick flip on a snowboard


I've done them...on just deck, however...and on the carpet in my living room. hah.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

yea the skateboard came first :-\ but the only reason skateboarding is more popular is because you can skate 24/7/365 a year...snowboarding you are limited...also the price difference plays a major role too


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

JTingly said:


> Is it possible to use skateboarding tricks for snowboarding? I never tried it, but i think it looks possible.


Almost *every* snowboard trick has it's origins in skateboarding.


----------

